# Beta Testing



## 1techydude (Jun 7, 2011)

Now first I would like to start this off by saying that I am not sure if this is the right area for this or even if I should be posting this, but I am going to anyway. After looking around I have not seen this anywhere I could be blind but who knows. I know that all developers have their own group of "TRUSTED" testers that they come to when creating and testing an application, Theme or ROM. I have not seen anything posted anywhere for those of us that have tested before to post what we have tested for. By doing this I hope to bring more "TRUSTED" testers with all different devices to our beloved developers. Now keep in mind I am talking about people whom know how to run programs like "aLogCat" and provide good useful feedback about bugs and possible ideas for improvement on a regular basis. If for some reason you don't think this is a good idea then please continue on and don't reply, also lets keep it clean and friendly so no "flaming" either. Thank you for reading my book and hopefully this will be a useful tool.
I have been lucky enough to be a part of a few Beta teams. I would also like to state that I am not a "NOOB" and can work my way around a device. I am always available just hit me up on Twitter or Gtalk. I also used to be a writer for AndroidDoes so if you need the occasional review of something, by all means just let me know.

Twithaus
Plume
Fission ROM for Droid Pro
AOSP ROM by Khasmek for CDMA GTab
Levity
Vlingo
SwiftKey
Swype


----------

